# Sleeping through the night/barking in crate



## Scarlett (Oct 23, 2018)

My boyfriend and I welcomed our first Vizsla to our home 2 months ago, she is now almost 15 weeks old and so full of energy!!  I just wanted to get some advice on crate training/sleeping through the night with her. We put her in the crate around 930 every night in our spare bedroom (she always has a couple chew toys in there and her bed) and she now usually will go in and maybe whine for a couple minutes before settling down and going to sleep. (The first few weeks she would whine/bark for at least 15 mins -1 hour before settling down). She always gets up once through the night (3-330am), I will go in carry her outside without saying anything to her let her do her business and carry her back into her crate. At this time its hit or miss if she will easily go back to sleep or if she will whine and bark for about 10 mins before falling back to sleep. She then will get up at 445 every morning. If I do the same routine with her as I do at 3-330 when I put her back in the crate she will not settle down for a long time. Our neighbors are no longer being accepting of us letting her bark it out at this time in the morning. I was getting up with her at this time but she would usually only play for 5-10 mins and then go back to sleep on her bed out in the living room until we would get up which is about 630 (I would be sleeping on the couch during this time beside her). Any advice for the 445 wake up call? I just don't want her to think that we get up whenever she wants. 

Thank you!!


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

We have an 18 week old. He has been sleeping through the night most nights since he was 12 weeks old. We do sometimes battle in the morning where we want to get up at 6:30, and he thinks its fun to play at 5:30 - 6:00 but will usually settle down. 



1 - What is the last time you feed / give water? Our last feeding is about 6:00. His water dish is still there, but if I hear him lapping up a bunch after a walk I will limit it. If we feed him around 8:00 he will get up in the middle of the night. 

2 - We put the crate in our room and then I could quiet him by lying on the floor for a few minutes (he doesn't need this anymore). I think they prefer your room if that is possible and that might help calm her. 

3 - We have been leaving him in he crate until 6:30 even if he cries and barks a bit. We live in a house so its not an issue. It only happens a few times a week now, especially if my husband is already up. I would also love to hear what others have done for more quiet time in the morning.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Put the crate in the bedroom with you! She's crying b/c she senses the separation, and dogs in general, but Vizslas in particular do not at all tolerate that.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

One of my favorite book is by the Monks of New Skete is "The Art of Raising a Puppy". And in that book it clearly states to have your dog(s) in your bedroom. You can choose to crate them, or in the case of my yellow lab, we used to tether him with a long lead to the bed post and have his bed along ours. Works like a charm for our lab and now for our 13-month old V.

Again, I've always stated I'm no professional dog trainer. Simply giving you insight with what has worked for us. Our V sleeps calmly through the night!

HTH


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 23, 2018)

gingerling said:


> Put the crate in the bedroom with you! She's crying b/c she senses the separation, and dogs in general, but Vizslas in particular do not at all tolerate that.


The past 2 nights when she wakes up in the morning I have been going into "her" room and sleeping on the bed beside her crate, she will whine on and off for about an hour before falling back to sleep. We are going to try the crate in our bedroom this weekend so that if she has a rough night we don't have to go into work early in the morning lol


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 23, 2018)

1- We feed her around 6 but she usually doesn't eat all her food at once she will go back to it over the course of the hour and eventually eat the rest we do take up her water approx. 1.5 hours before bedtime
2- Yes we are going to try the crate in the room this weekend, I mentioned on another post that I have tried sleeping in the room with her in the mornings and she will whine on an off for close to an hour before going back to sleep, but yes we are going to try in the bedroom with us
3- we were letting her bark it out but yes we live in a semi and our neighbors arent liking getting woken up every morning at 4ish to barking

Thank you for the advice  I was wondering what was working for other V owners !


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Scarlett said:


> The past 2 nights when she wakes up in the morning I have been going into "her" room and sleeping on the bed beside her crate, she will whine on and off for about an hour before falling back to sleep. We are going to try the crate in our bedroom this weekend so that if she has a rough night we don't have to go into work early in the morning lol


The best way to train your puppy is to try to see things from their perspective. So, if you take it as a given that she's lonely and frightened in the room alone, then you going into the room reinforces her whining and howling, so she will continue once you are there to keep you there. 

It's unclear why you need to wait until the weekend to move the crate into your bedroom, but that's the fix and the longer you put it off, the more she'll howl even n your bedroom b/c she's learned that's the way to keep you there.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 23, 2018)

gingerling said:


> The best way to train your puppy is to try to see things from their perspective. So, if you take it as a given that she's lonely and frightened in the room alone, then you going into the room reinforces her whining and howling, so she will continue once you are there to keep you there.
> 
> It's unclear why you need to wait until the weekend to move the crate into your bedroom, but that's the fix and the longer you put it off, the more she'll howl even n your bedroom b/c she's learned that's the way to keep you there.




That does make sense! Sorry we are still learning as we go  We did end up putting her crate in our room last night and we did have a better night!! Let her out at 4 to pee then came back in and she went to sleep until around 6, thank you for all your advice !


----------

